# Searching For Gps Problem



## Rebelxing123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm sorry I know that there seems to be thousands of threads asking for help with this, but after looking through a majority of them, I still cannot find a solution to this.

I am currently running the ICS build of MIUI. Every time I go into Google Navigation, the GPS seems to lock on (the icon is in the status bar), but when I try to Navigate, I keep getting searching for GPS. However, it still provides me with directions I can read.

I have tried the Sense fix. However, even on a sense rom (Gingerbeaton) I had the same problem. It should be noted that I tried using the aosp GPS fix (where you edit the gps.conf file in Root Explorer) but still nothing worked. I even tried using the GPS Toolbox to fix everything but again no luck. After that, I replaced the gps.conf file completely with a file I found online that was supposed to fix it, but still no luck.

Anyone know what I can do to fix this? I really don't want to go through a factory reset.


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

have you tried flashing a different radio or kernel?


----------



## Rebelxing123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just tried different radios. No luck. I don't think it's a kernel issue either, because it wasn't working on a different rom that had a different kernel.


----------



## vdubsky (Jul 16, 2011)

I am using proteks cm7 and had the the same problem then flashed imo's newest kernel and works like a charm


----------



## Rebelxing123 (Jul 23, 2011)

I got it to work briefly by using the GPS status and toolbox, it locked on and said directions out loud. Then it stopped working again and I didn't even do anything to it. Any advice?


----------

